# $100 Tip!



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

I love Uber...I lover America....I love Liberals....I love Condervatives....I love Trump...I love Hillary....just got a $100 tip. Took a couple from the Airport Christmas eve....very fun conversation...from politics....to the world...to kids. 
Dropped them off, I say bye and he says wait...want to give you something. Brings it out after searching in his bag, im expecting $2 or $5. Damn its $100 after a $29 Uber X trip. Thats over 6 hours worth of work! 
On Christmas Eve!!!!! Whatttttttttt. You made my Christmas man!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Good job. Those are always nice!
.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gotta love those stories. Good to hear about folks that still give a damn. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kissed the $100 unicorn....sweeet...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

HoratioCaine said:


> I love Uber...I lover America....I love Liberals....I love Condervatives....I love Trump...I love Hillary....just got a $100 tip. Took a couple from the Airport Christmas eve....very fun conversation...from politics....to the world...to kids.
> Dropped them off, I say bye and he says wait...want to give you something. Brings it out after searching in his bag, im expecting $2 or $5. Damn its $100 after a $29 Uber X trip. Thats over 6 hours worth of work!
> On Christmas Eve!!!!! Whatttttttttt. You made my Christmas man!


Congrats! I made $130 off 4 rides last night, in 2.5 hours of driving. It's not $100 tip, but still good nonetheless.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Benjamin


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Congrats man


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Managed to get one of my own Christmas Eve. Had made $45 in 5 hours to that point, decided to head home, got the 45+ ping. Ended up Nashville to Louisville, KY with $100 cash tip thrown in.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

HoratioCaine said:


> I love Uber...I lover America....I love Liberals....I love Condervatives....I love Trump...I love Hillary....just got a $100 tip. Took a couple from the Airport Christmas eve....very fun conversation...from politics....to the world...to kids.
> Dropped them off, I say bye and he says wait...want to give you something. Brings it out after searching in his bag, im expecting $2 or $5. Damn its $100 after a $29 Uber X trip. Thats over 6 hours worth of work!
> On Christmas Eve!!!!! Whatttttttttt. You made my Christmas man!


Dude, congrats!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

A few years ago I was down on my luck going through getting full custody of my kids.

I put my kids Christmas toys on layaway at kmart.
Standing in the line to pay a lady was crying and I really didn't think much of it. 
I went to pay for them on Christmas eve and the lady at the counter said it was already paid.
I was really confused and told her I didn't pay the full amount and she said no but the man standing next to you did.
This elderly man paid for everyone's layaway on Christmas eve at the store.
My amount was a little less than $500


----------



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

Merry Christmas! Schwing!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I got my biggest tip on my first day of Uber NYE also. Holidays are worth it for that lucky deal.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Congrats, I got a 90$ tip after a concert once... now here's the bad news... it'll never happen again ...


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Gotta love those! Merry Christmas! 

About six months ago I picked up a guy and as he was getting in my car a small box fell from his coat pocket onto the curb. I saw it drop out of the corner of my eye and alerted him to it. I'm pretty sure it was a ring box and he was going to propose to his girlfriend. He seemed to be so ecstatic with the fact that he didn't lose whatever was in the box and after completing the 1.2 mile, $3.00 fare, he reached into his wallet and handed me a crisp $100 bill. Made my night and week for sure!


----------

